# Tuna Humor



## Dove (Jun 18, 2005)

*A Little Bit of Tuna Humor...

*Samuel was a good and pious man, and when he passed away, the Lord himself greeted him at the pearly gates of Heaven.

"Hungry, Samuel?" the Lord asked.

"I could eat," said Samuel. The Lord opened a can of tuna, and they shared it. While eating this humble meal, Samuel looked down into **** and noticed the inhabitants devouring enormous steaks, pheasant, pastries and vodka.

The next day, the Lord again asked Samuel if he was hungry, and Samuel again said, "I could eat." Once again, a can of tuna was opened and shared, while down below Samuel noticed a feast of caviar, champagne, lamb, truffles, brandy and chocolates.

The following day, mealtime arrived and another can of tuna was opened. Meekly, Samuel said, "Lord, I am very happy to be in Heaven as a reward for the good life I lived. But, this is Heaven, and all I get to eat is tuna. But in the Other Place, they eat like Kings. I just don't understand."

"To be honest, Samuel," the Lord said, "for just two people, does it pay to cook?"


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 18, 2005)

lol, good one


----------

